
Kewlr – recursive equality algorithm - zubuzon
NPM: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;kewlr<p>GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;zubuzon&#x2F;kewlr
======
zubuzon
Kewlr is a module which you can use to determine if two values are equal to
each others. It offers two modes - loose and strict, and it aim to be the
fastest deepEqual algorithm, and support everything that is possible to
support.

It should be safe to use this module in production, and it works both for node
and the browser.

[https://github.com/zubuzon/kewlr](https://github.com/zubuzon/kewlr)

